# Lump



## DATsBBQ (Nov 16, 2006)

Well the season for cheap lump is over at Safeway. My choice now for the Saturday cook is either Cowboy Brand or BGE Brand. I've used both in the past, seemed like the Cowboy Lump had some wierd shaped pieces in it. Anyone have a preference? They are price identical.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 16, 2006)

ive not heard anything positive about cowboy lump, my experiences have not been good.....i'd go with your other choice, especially if they are priced the same


----------



## cflatt (Nov 16, 2006)

I had too many bags of cowboy with furniture  scrap and some of it not even charred. I use the Royal Oak at wal mart, they let the stock go for the winter then got one pallet to get them trough, I bought 20 bags to get me through for a bit, Might check with your safeway mgr to see if they have any other shipments scheduled.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 16, 2006)

Well I hate to agree with dawgs which look like guitars..but I believe the boy is right for a change.  Aint never tried no BGE stuff but it bound to be mo betta than Cowboy..which I has tried.  When you get in a bind try Kingsford mesquite flavor briquettes.  In my view it much mo betta than the solid black stuff.  Big Dave has stuck muy dinero into his pocket at various contests using the stuff anyway.  Taint bad as a heat source of sausage smoking or grilling fajitoes etc.  In fact I think the Fajita Expert of the world (Joe Tapia..aka bbqlover who was officially raised on the King Ranch) recommend it for Fajitas.  Just thinking out loud here. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 16, 2006)

I hate agree with(look up :roll: ). I've tried the Cowboy lump and didn't care for it. I do keep a bag of  of the Mesquite Kingsford on hand and have to agree it beats using the regular once in a while. A nice Mesquite flavor. Not to overpowering.


----------



## Finney (Nov 16, 2006)

Cowboy "anything" can't be any good.  LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2006)

Just get some Kingsford and all will be fine!   [smilie=a_chuckle.gif] 

Doesn't seem to make that much of a difference IMO between that and Lump.  But I will agree the Royal Oak lump is much better than Cowboy.  

DAT's get the BGE even if it cost more than Cowboy, you'll end up happier in the long run.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 17, 2006)

I won't agree or disagree with anyone here. I use either RO or Kingsford Briquets.


----------



## allie (Nov 17, 2006)

After trying that Royal Oak lump, I'll stick with the Kingsford myself.  I'll admit I'm not that experienced but using that RO, I could not keep that pit up to temp.  I really didn't notice any difference in flavor between the two either.  I used Hickory to smoke with.  JMO!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 17, 2006)

U might want to see if they have any restraunt supply stores in your area..the ones in this area carry the Hump Lump all year round....


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 17, 2006)

The nearest BBQ Gallore is Phoenix, just a 900 mile trip. 

So I'll go with the BGE. I've used it in the past. It's about $20/bag. Will last a couple of months if not longer if I just use Einstein. Now that Kingfisher....

I was in Wallmart once looking for wood chunks. Couldn't find any. The nice man said they had to make room for Christmass. Asked me what I would preferr- BBQ or Christmas. Thought he was going to faint when I gave him the answer.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 17, 2006)

We have GFS around these parts...they stock RO Lump and that's my source!  I love using it for grilling but still go with the regular Kingsford in the WSM.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 17, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I won't agree or disagree with anyone here. *I use either RO* or Kingsford Briquets.



After using the Royal Oak briquets, I won't use anything else. It burns hotter and longer than anything I've used, even Kingsford.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 17, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":209x3dea]I won't agree or disagree with anyone here. *I use either RO* or Kingsford Briquets.



After using the Royal Oak briquets, I won't use anything else. It burns hotter and longer than anything I've used, even Kingsford.[/quote:209x3dea]

MBF, I used that in Hawaii this past year when I was there. It was great stuff but they don't carry it around here.


----------



## Finney (Nov 17, 2006)

Lump rules.  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Nov 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":215vct8b]We have GFS around these parts...they stock RO Lump and that's my source!  I love using it for grilling but still go with the regular Kingsford in the WSM.


i had to use kinsford last weekend while cooking a brisket and i was reminded why i switched to ro.  3 times i had to go out and stir the coals to get the heat up.  part of that may have been my falt because i use a charcoal grate from a 18 1/2" kettle in addition to the standard wsm charcoal grate, but that never happens with ro.

you guys may pay less for pork butts but i got you beat on lump charcoal.  i just got back from the roof center in winchester where i paid $10.76 for a 20 lb bag.  and it's the good south american sh!t reviewed over at the naked whiz.  this spring when i buy a pallet the prices will drop to ~ $9 per bag.   8)[/quote:215vct8b]
Got you beat on both counts..Butts and Lump..20lb of Hump Lump $7.00 40lb bag from work...$12.00


----------



## wittdog (Nov 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got you beat on both counts..Butts and Lump..20lb of Hump Lump $7.00 40lb bag from work...$12.00[/quote:4lco4fp6]
show off.   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif][/quote:4lco4fp6] :roll:  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> We have GFS around these parts...they stock RO Lump and that's my source!  I love using it for grilling but still go with the regular Kingsford in the WSM.


GFS?  Gordon Food Service???


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 17, 2006)

Went to a different Safeway and found a bag of the stuff I've used all summer. Lazaro Brand Lump (Mesquite) from Tejas. Less than $9 a 20# bag.

All is well in world just now.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 18, 2006)

Try here Dats


http://stores.lowes.com/lowes/cgi/selec ... submit.y=6


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 18, 2006)

Lowes doesn't carry Lump in Colorado. Thanks anyway.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 18, 2006)

You sure you aint trying to say Lazarri? If so..that is a product which is packed and shipped through sunny CA I think.  It is all part of a plot for the evil abusers of Mother Earth to rape and plunder the Sonoran mesquite desert of Mejico. This be according to Algore and his pals of course. 

bigwheel




			
				DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Went to a different Safeway and found a bag of the stuff I've used all summer. Lazaro Brand Lump (Mesquite) from Tejas. Less than $9 a 20# bag.
> 
> All is well in world just now.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 18, 2006)

BW, Yeah, thats the stuff. According to the package, they only use trimmings and dead trees.. Naked Whiz web site goes into alot of details. I've good luck with having many big pieces in each bag. I put some big chunks on top of the fire grate and load smaller pieces around the 2 or 3 big chunks. Does shoot sparks when ingniting the stuff so be careful.

Paid $8.89 for a 20# bag.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag16.htm


----------

